# I think it's safe to call it



## kayde (Apr 15, 2016)

I believe I'm out of it. Or at least have 90% of my life back. It's been 2 damn years and I fought hard enough and I hope I stay this way. But I think it's done.

I wanna say it's gone just on it's own by ignoring it and moving on, but I know that isn't true, I know I found things to fight against. I moved on and started focusing on my life, sure, I took some time off work, flew to PR to see my BF and his family. See the island, explore. I do take some days off here and there to get a little bit of a break. I really didn't think about it until I thought "huh.. I think dpdr is gone maybe?" And decided to just go with it.

But I also fought it. Not the dpdr itself since I couldn't get real treatment. But I took its weapons away, I got a new glasses prescription to lessen the bad vision feelings. I started taking my vacation days finally. I went back to focusing on hobbies and even picked up some new ones. I took myself out of any dramatic or stressful friendships. The whole deal. Anything that would fuel it, I dropped.

There is hope. There is something you can do. I believe I've tapered off at 90% and I may not go back to 100. But maybe I don't want to. And maybe this is ok. The fog is gone and my vision is good enough. So whatever, I'll take it.

I wanna thank you guys for being here when I needed it and giving me insight. I've never studied anything so hard and you guys gave me answers.

I'm not saying I'm getting out of here, but I probably don't need this site much anymore. A blessing if you ask me. I may still read some stuff, but for right now, I have no more questions or concerns. Thank you.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Any medications that helped?


----------



## kayde (Apr 15, 2016)

HopingCat36 said:


> Any medications that helped?


Absolutely nothing. I was on the road to dopamine medication since dopamine seemed to help, but the doctor couldn't find a single medical reason to medicate me. So I fought this by hand. I probably would have been out earlier than 2 years had I been to be honest


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

kayde said:


> Absolutely nothing. I was on the road to dopamine medication since dopamine seemed to help, but the doctor couldn't find a single medical reason to medicate me. So I fought this by hand. I probably would have been out earlier than 2 years had I been to be honest


I recovered from this hell 16 years ago with no medications and now I get it again and tried to fight it with nothing but couldn't. I have been on medications for about 7 months and I feel better but not recovered. This crap sucks and I have it for a year


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Does anyone else feel like the dp dr is so convincing that it doesn't even feel like theres anything to recover from like some part of u feels like the way you are thinking makes sense.


----------



## kayde (Apr 15, 2016)

katiej said:


> Does anyone else feel like the dp dr is so convincing that it doesn't even feel like theres anything to recover from like some part of u feels like the way you are thinking makes sense.


I have felt many times that it just wasn't possible to really ever feel normal again. But here I am. Close enough to it. Maybe I just got used to it, who knows.


----------

